# wiring diagrams for heat presses



## willieeclark (Mar 14, 2008)

After purchasing a "salvaged" heat press on ebay from Nordal-Clothing I am now stuck with a heat press that has been stripped of brand name, model number, and manufacturer. Included in the box was a generic electrical diagram that does not match the heat press that was sent. I have searched all over the net looking for information related to heat press wiring and/or repair. There is virtually no information available. (I could not find any information) Considering the number of heat presses in use and are being sold every day it is incredible that there is no information readily available. I have been able to discover certain things associated with this heat press: All of the following information relates to this heat press but it all dead ends: Black Margic,Nordale BM16x24 OEM, ships from and sold by Euromoderno/Nordale and illumapress. I appreciate any information that any one can give me pertaining to finding the proper wiring diagram for this heat press.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Illumapress is a brand. Did you see this site? Illumapress


----------



## willieeclark (Mar 14, 2008)

splathead said:


> Illumapress is a brand. Did you see this site? Illumapress


Yes I've been to this site, unless I over looked it this is one of the dead ends I spoke of, there are six tabs at this site: Description, Features, Specifications, Instructions, Payment, and refund policy. However each page is almost identical. There is no phone number, address or contact us tab.


----------



## dael27 (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a circuit diagram on the back of my Black Magic 15 x 15 press manual from Nordale. It is is a skimpy manual and applies to all types of Black Magic heat presses. If this will be of any help, I will try to scan and send it to you. Please let me know. I do not know how to insert the image into this message but could scan it to an email address.


----------



## willieeclark (Mar 14, 2008)

I already have the same manual you are referring too. The manual does not match the wiring in the heat press. Does your heat press work? Is it a 220 of 110 power requirement. Where did you purchase your heat press from maybe I can get the correct diagram from them.


----------



## dael27 (Nov 1, 2007)

My heat press works fine and is 110. I also got it from Nordale and they have never been much help to me. They have a minimal nowledge of the heat press equipment they sell and most of it is junk. I got lucky with my 15 x 15 but sent back a cap press from them and bought a Stahls


----------

